# Frenchy's Sunza Bitches



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Hasn't been a review for a while, let's get it going again.

*Frenchy's Sunza Bitches:*

From the Hearth and Home series on www.pipesandcigars.com comes this interesting blend. "Perique up the ying yang and, according to the baggie, Bright Virginia Flake and Burley finished with Bourbon."

The pouch aroma is sweet, but the bourbon doesn't come across as too strong, it seems to be a fairly light topping. The top 1/3 of the bowl is heavenly. Sort of a nutty burley taste with the sweetness of the topping, and burns like a dream with copious smoke. The second 1/3 kicks it up a notch with some heavier flavors kicking in, probably the perique showing it's stuff. The last 1/3 of the bowl is SPICY. That perique really kicks in here, making for a perique lover's dream.

All in all, this is by far my favorite blend yet. Not that I've had all that many, but man is this stuff good.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Hey, our reviews grew up and got their own threads.

Still loving this one, I think this is gonna be my "buy it by the pound" blend. The rest of the Hearth & Home is good, but this one really takes the cake.


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



NCatron said:


> Hey, our reviews grew up and got their own threads.
> 
> Still loving this one, I think this is gonna be my "buy it by the pound" blend. The rest of the Hearth & Home is good, but this one really takes the cake.


 I got a 2oz. sampler of this blend with first order from pipesandcigars and I really liked it, so far I don't care for the heavier Latakia blends ; but I do like blends that have a small amount of Latakia in them...too much of it and I think it over powers; I do like the Perique in this one though.just my :2 I will be getting more Frenchy's Sunza bitches.  .

Al


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just had my first bowl of this stuff, I like it, I could really taste the perique in this blend and also could taste some bourbon. I liked the blend but not sure if I would buy any(came free with a frenchy order), will give it a couple more gos.


----------

